
Ask HN: Why companies ask if I'm latino? - throwawayspic
Hi, been aplying to jobs and A LOT, about 80%-90% of them have a SPECIFIC dropdown where I have to answer that yes, I&#x27;m latino.<p>Why?
======
draw_down
Diversity goals

~~~
owebmaster
And then if you mark it you are not going to be selected because they are
going to find 100s of problems to not hire you, because they can't hire you
only by being latino, you know? Records (the trend of diversity not moving the
needle) and testimonials show that it is more difficult to join a company as
black/latino when they try specifically to find "great developers" that
coincidentally are black/latinos.

~~~
throwawayspic
I just find it odd that it's the only race checkbox, but only for latinos, not
for chinese, ukranian, african, japanese, etc...

~~~
huevosabio
While Caucasians, Asians, blacks and so on are more clear cut races (for some
definition of it), Latinos are more of an ethnicity (it involves cultural
components). Thus, a latino may also be white, Asian, black, etc.

At least that's my understanding of it.

~~~
throwawayspic
thanks and what a funny username

~~~
huevosabio
jajaja some middle school nicknames live longer than they should

